# Gas Left in Chain Saw



## Gunks (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't used my chain saw for more than 3 months.  I think the old gas left in the saw is making it difficult to start.  Any suggestions on how to clean the gas tank?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 14, 2009)

just dump it out somewhere safe and refill


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 14, 2009)

I've never dumped the gas out of my saw in over 30 years.  Well, once I did when the pickup screen came off.

I heard the stabil fuel stabilizer can go bad so if you have old stabil in the mix, that could be it.  Try adding a bit of seafoam to clean out the carb.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 14, 2009)

Last weekend I fired up my saw after it sat for a long time and it started on the third pull.  Only ran it for a few minutes earlier this Summer after bucking up 12 cord last Winter.  I had to adjust the carb a bit because it was tuned for Winter work.  It will often sit for many months.  The gas that I have in it now was mixed more than 2 years ago.

Now and then I will unscrew the jets and squirt a bit of WD40 into the carb.


----------



## snowtime (Nov 14, 2009)

Old gas can be a problem. Gas goes bad a different rates depending on how you care for it. Do you keep your saw in a cool dark shed? If so the gas will last a lot longer. There is a great difference in quality at the pump. We had a problem with COOP gas as their tanks were getting to the end of life and were full of crap. Find out what brand the local saw shop recommends. The only gas we use for storage is premium from Chevron and thats because they are the only station within 400 miles with premium. 
  The simple answer is to change the gas and see how it runs.


----------



## Shaner (Nov 14, 2009)

Could be bad gas....could be a bad saw.  My experience with small engines is that quality engines start up time after time, even after not using them for a while.  

My chainsaw (Husky) starts easily even after a break.  I bought a cheap leafblower from a homecenter and it is always a PITA to get going.

Shane


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 15, 2009)

Shaner said:
			
		

> Could be bad gas....could be a bad saw.  My experience with small engines is that quality engines start up time after time, even after not using them for a while.
> 
> My chainsaw (Husky) starts easily even after a break.  I bought a cheap leafblower from a homecenter and it is always a PITA to get going.
> 
> Shane


I'm feeling about the same as you. I'm not saying it's good practice to leave old gas in stuff, but I've started up weed-eaters, and push mowers that have sat for over a year before with no major problems. 3 months is DEFINITELY no big deal unless your gas quality is about the worst ever.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 15, 2009)

Agree fully, as 3 month old 2 stroke gas/oil mix is certainly not yet expired or stale. 
I have used it up to a year old, but always try not to keep a lot on hand. 
Also remember that summer blend fuel may not atomize well in colder weather. Poor
starting may result.  

Just make sure you always shake the saw or fuel can well before attempting to start or refuel.


----------



## fishinpa (Nov 16, 2009)

3 things are required for a small engine to run. gas, air and spark. It ran somwhat, so assume you have spark, but did you check the air filter? Possible something made a home in or around there over the past few months??

Just thinking out-loud.....


----------



## Bubbavh (Nov 16, 2009)

When was the last time you changed the fuel filter?  They can be the cause of poor running and hard starting.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 17, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Last weekend I fired up my saw after it sat for a long time and it started on the third pull.  Only ran it for a few minutes earlier this Summer after bucking up 12 cord last Winter.  I had to adjust the carb a bit because it was tuned for Winter work.  It will often sit for many months.  The gas that I have in it now was mixed more than 2 years ago.
> 
> Now and then I will unscrew the jets and squirt a bit of WD40 into the carb.




2 year old mix?  yikes.


----------



## d.n.f. (Nov 17, 2009)

3 months???

Go cut some wood and replace with fresh gas with fuel stabilizer.

Now the two year guy.....


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 17, 2009)

For the first time ever, I ran my new stihl out of fuel for the winter storage this year. I don't want to screw it up and too many people, like say the manufacturer, give specific directions on this. The premix doesn't go bad as much as it will rot out the fuel system with this ethanol junk. I keep premix mixed up in the gas can to be used when the saw is needed. So I will use 3-6 month old premix but it will be stored in the can and not the saw.


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 17, 2009)

Agreed. Gasoline can easily evaporate in the carburator
and fuel system of any motor over time. The remaining 
residues will cause deterioration of components. Dumping 
the remaining back into the container and running dry 
works best.  

Fuel stores best in a properly capped and complete container, 
kept in an unheated storage area.  

Oh yes, far away from all living quarters.
Too many folks keep it in their attached garages!


----------



## Tony H (Nov 25, 2009)

No harm in dumping the gas just put it in the lawn tractor or car and it will mix in with no harm.
Use some fresh gas from a busy name brand station and mix in some sea foam and see what happens. The gas should be fine for at least 3 months and usually 6 just mix in a little stabil when you fill the cans 
Also take the plug out and give it a cleaning check and see if it's wet some 2 cycle engines are prone to flooding. I had a poolan and if you didn't follow the 12 step starting instruction exactly then do a chant and sacrifice a ......... well it would flood if it didn't start on the second pull.


----------



## gregp553 (Nov 25, 2009)

How old was the gas before it sat for 3 months?  Any more than 6 months and gas can start to go bad.  Doesn't mean it won't run, but things start going bad.  Stabil is good but it too has a shelf life of 2 years.  I always write a purchase date on my Stabil containers because I often have them for 2 years.  Fresh gas is way easier than hard starts.


----------

